# Quien trabaja con Protel ?



## pancho (May 1, 2005)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera saber si alguien de ustedes trabaja con protel dxp para intercambiar información, este programa es uno de los mejores softwares de simulacion y diseño de PCB, pero es algo complicado de usar.

Me alegrara mucho saber que alguien usa este programa.
Chao


----------



## Nacho (May 4, 2005)

Me gusta trabajar con CIRCAD 98 porque es muy sencillo, pero cuando no encuentro los componentes que necesito utilizo el EAGLE que tiene una librería de componentes muy completa.


----------



## pancho (May 4, 2005)

Hola nacho me interesa conocer el EAGLE. ¿Este programa sirve para simular o para crear PCB?. Donde se puede conseguir.


----------



## Nacho (May 4, 2005)

El EAGLE sirve solo para el diseño de circuitos impresos.

En este enlace encuentras los programas de diseño mas promocionados, entre ellos el EAGLE:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/


----------



## tilelli (Jul 9, 2005)

Hola soy nuevo  en este foro y quisiera saber si  alguien me puede indicar como  usar el  protel dxp, llevo unos días intentándolo pero no lo consigo, es muy complicado de utilizar, me tiene loco. Un saludo para tod@s.


----------



## kaos2007 (Ago 13, 2005)

En el Protel DXP (buenisimo) tenes que diseñar el SCH y despues añadis un PCB en blanco, lo salvas con el nombre que quieras, y despues exportas en SCH al PCB que nombraste y Listo, despues acomodas los componentes y .....
LUIS


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Jun 9, 2006)

Alguien sabe que necesito para usar el Protel dxp?
Porque tengo 128 de memoria y un micro de 1100mhz con windows xp y queria saber a si a  alguien le funciona en una maquina parecida, para comprar el soft.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 10, 2006)

juanfrancosorin dijo:
			
		

> Alguien sabe que necesito para usar el Protel dxp?
> Porque tengo 128 de memoria y un micro de 1100mhz con windows xp y queria saber a si a  alguien le funciona en una maquina parecida, para comprar el soft.




Aquí aparecen 

Requerimientos

Saludos


----------



## elsaky (Jun 12, 2006)

hola a todos , yo uso el livewire y me funciona bastante bien
saludos


----------



## picus (Jun 14, 2006)

He instalado el programa de electronica conocido como protel, pero no se como activar las librerias de los componentes, agrdeceria su ayuda


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 14, 2006)

picus dijo:
			
		

> He instalado el programa de electronica conocido como protel, pero no se como activar las librerias de los componentes, agrdeceria su ayuda



Hola, bueno apara empezar este post no debe ir aquí sino en Software Electrónico.

Yo no uso protel, pero revise estos links haber si le sirven.

http://esp.mexico.com/paginasweb/paginas/116533/index.html
http://www.uhu.es/manuel_sanchez/tutoriales/protel99/protel99.html

Saludos


----------



## sebap33 (Ago 3, 2006)

Quiero hacer un cruce de pistas en el esquematico y que se unan, pero el Protel no me deja.. no me hace el nodo....

que hay que tocar en el DXP ? Antes en el Protel 99 era por demás.. unía todos los cruces... ahora no... cómo hago ?

Gracias...


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

Hacelo a mano

apreta "P" de place y luego "J" de junction.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 16, 2007)

Pues yo trabajo con Altimu Designer 6.0 que es el mismo DXP2004 solo que tiene el service pck 3, es un programaso.. pero solo lo tengo aqui en mi trabajo.. . en casa uso Eagle y raramente uso OrCAD, que es bueno, pero no le hace ni cosquillas a DXP2004.


----------



## joryds (Feb 16, 2007)

Hola, Yo estoy empezando a trabajar con protel pero he encontrado problema con las librerías de transistores de potencia en protel encontre de 70 a 80W y yo busco de 150 a 200W. por otro lado que me entere que orcad tiene esas librerías no se si es sierto.


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Mar 13, 2007)

hola amigos del foro quiero pedirles ayuda con respecto al protel ya que quiero armar mis pcb

primero que todo no se de donde descargar el programa protel

y si es posible un tutorial para aprender a usarlo....

desde ya les doy las gracias y ojalas me puedan ayudar

adios.......y saludos..................


----------



## baltazar0 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola!

Mira en este link http://www.illasaron.com/html/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=94 te puedes encontrar con unos videos tutoriales excelentes!

xau.. y suerte!
 8)


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Mar 14, 2007)

muchas gracias ......................


saludos.............................


----------



## Fernando Torres (May 3, 2007)

Hola a todos, yo utilizo tambien el EAGLE pero es la version libre, la cual tiene limitaciones quisiera saber si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir la version completa, tambien quiero saber si alguien tiene un tutorial de protel 9 dxp porque quiero aprender a usarlo, ahorita para hacer mis circuitos impresos utilizo tambien el PCB Wizard pero la verdad esta muy pobre en cuestion de su libreria, es muy sencillo de usar pero la verdad no lo recomiendo y ademas esta muy caro.


----------



## jmalvarez (May 29, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Llevo varios años diseñando con Protel 99SE y hace poco me decidi a evaluar la version DXP.
Principalmente lo uso para diseño de esquematicos y pcbs, no hago simulaciones.

*Quien haya hecho el mismo paso que yo, por favor que me de su opinion sobre lo siguiente:*

Tras hacer pruebas con el y usarlo unas horas mi primera valoracion fue negativa.
· Tiene un excesivo consumo de RAM, noto que todo se ralentiza mas de la cuenta (Pentium IV a 3GHz y 512MB de ram, Windows XP)
· Entorno grafico muy trabajado, pero te vuelves loco buscando donde esta cada cosa (vale, esto es darle mas tiempo para acostumbrarme)
· No he encontrado opciones basicas como modificar simultaneamente caracteristicas de varios componentes tanto en esquematico como en pcb (P.ej: tienes 100 resistencias con encapsulado 0805, las quieres cambiar a 0603, como lo haces??? de una en una???) En Protel 99 tenias la opcion de 'Local' / 'Global', aqui no he visto nada similar.
· El wizard de pcb te crea una especie de tablero de trabajo (pcb) con las cotas que le has dado, pero no te crea un perfil en una capa mecanica. Cuando genero los gerbers como sabe el fabricante cual es el perfil de mi pcb? lo tengo que pintar a mano? entonces para que me sirve el wizard!? Con el Protel 99 esto lo hace correctamente.
· He probado a crear 2 esquematicos en un mismo proyecto y generar sus netlist, cuando creo un pcb no he encontrado forma de seleccionar desde el pcb que netlist quiero importar. La unica opcion para pasar el netlist es desde el esquematico picar a 'update pcb', y si tengo varios pcbs, cual me actualizara??? el que este abierto? y si lo estan los dos??? (sorpresa!)
· La opcion de incluir variantes en el diseño (no me he mirado muy a fondo el help) no he conseguido hacerla funcionar, o no funciona como yo esperaba. Mi idea es con un mismo diseño de esquematico poder generar "variaciones" tanto de esquematico como de boms cambiando componentes y valores de los mismo mostrando un esquematico "modificado" sin tener que hacer una copia (p.ej. en una R1 es una resistencia de 1k y en otra de 5k6, en una tiene encapsulado 0805 y en otra 0603, ....). Funciona asi?

Las opciones que mas me interesaban del DXP era esta de las variantes, que si no funciona como pensaba no me interesa; y que en teoria puedes enlazar la lista de componentes con una base de datos propia (mia). No he llegado a probar esta ultima opcion.

A menos que alguien me convenza de que DXP es mejor que 99 no creo que dedique mas tiempo a investigar sobre sus misterios.


*Alguien sabe como podria enlazar una base de datos de componentes con Protel99?*

(OrCAD lo hace)

Un saludo!


----------



## JV (May 29, 2007)

Hola jmalvarez, te respondo lo que puedo como usuario de Protel 99, DXP2002 y DXP2004, no manejo ninguno completamente, pero se hace lo que se puede...

*· Tiene un excesivo consumo de RAM, noto que todo se ralentiza mas de la cuenta (Pentium IV a 3GHz y 512MB de ram, Windows XP) *
Uso 2004 en un Pentium III con 256 de RAM, es lento pero no para tanto.

*· Entorno grafico muy trabajado, pero te vuelves loco buscando donde esta cada cosa (vale, esto es darle mas tiempo para acostumbrarme) *
Efectivamente, tienes que acostumbrarte.

*· No he encontrado opciones basicas como modificar simultaneamente caracteristicas de varios componentes tanto en esquematico como en pcb (P.ej: tienes 100 resistencias con encapsulado 0805, las quieres cambiar a 0603, como lo haces??? de una en una???) En Protel 99 tenias la opcion de 'Local' / 'Global', aqui no he visto nada similar. *
Existe, seleccionas el componente y despliegas el menu contextual, elijes Find Similar Object y ves que quieres buscar, cuando te aparece el Inspector cambias la opcion que quieras.

*· El wizard de pcb te crea una especie de tablero de trabajo (pcb) con las cotas que le has dado, pero no te crea un perfil en una capa mecanica. Cuando genero los gerbers como sabe el fabricante cual es el perfil de mi pcb? lo tengo que pintar a mano? entonces para que me sirve el wizard!? Con el Protel 99 esto lo hace correctamente. *
No uso el Wizard para nada, genero el contormo directamente en la capa mechanical.

*· He probado a crear 2 esquematicos en un mismo proyecto y generar sus netlist, cuando creo un pcb no he encontrado forma de seleccionar desde el pcb que netlist quiero importar. La unica opcion para pasar el netlist es desde el esquematico picar a 'update pcb', y si tengo varios pcbs, cual me actualizara??? el que este abierto? y si lo estan los dos??? (sorpresa!) *
No es necesario generar el netlist, solo usas el Update xxx.pcbdoc

*· La opcion de incluir variantes en el diseño (no me he mirado muy a fondo el help) no he conseguido hacerla funcionar, o no funciona como yo esperaba. Mi idea es con un mismo diseño de esquematico poder generar "variaciones" tanto de esquematico como de boms cambiando componentes y valores de los mismo mostrando un esquematico "modificado" sin tener que hacer una copia (p.ej. en una R1 es una resistencia de 1k y en otra de 5k6, en una tiene encapsulado 0805 y en otra 0603, ....). Funciona asi?* 
Nunca las prove, lo siento.


Saludos..


----------



## jmalvarez (May 30, 2007)

Gracias JV.

Sobre lo de velocidades es algo intrinseco a Windows y sus aplicaciones, hay pocas aplicaciones que esten bien diseñadas y liberen memoria de manera eficiente. De ahi que existan programas liberadores de memoria.

He probado la opcion de Find Similar Objects, pero no tiene todas las opciones de modificacion que me interesan. P.ej. como cambias de manera simultanea el tamaño del identificador del componente en la capa de serigrafia?, o el parametro 'value' de unas resistencias en el esquematico; puedes cambiar el comentario pero esto no. 

No se, quizas sea pelearme mas con el, pero salvo por las dos prestaciones que me interesan y que enteoria esta version ofrece no veo "mejora", mas bien complicacion a la hora de hacer las cosas. Con el 98 o 99 en unas pocas horas ya estaba haciendo esquematicos y rutando pcbs multicapa con solo mirarme el tutorial, a este le he dedicado mas horas de aprendizaje, teniendo en cuenta que se como van las versiones anteriores y encuentro muchos problemas que requieren de mas tiempo de investigacion.
Sigo opinando igual, Protel 99SE, potente y sencillo.

Invito a cualquiera que tenga mas experiencia que yo en esta version a ilustrarme en su funcionamiento.

Un saludo!


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 10, 2007)

En una oportunidad utilice el Protel 99 y me parecio muy simple de usar excepto por la biblioteca de archivos, es decir la forma que que el programa ordena, almacena y relaciona los archivos, quizas sea una apreciacion un anto superficial, pero lo que he encontrado en las nuevas versiones es lo facil que puedes manejar los archivos. Es cierto que se extraña la utilidad de modificacion 'Local' / 'Global'.
Otra gran garantia es la posibilidad de mantener archivos de respaldo y autoguardados que me han salvado el trabajo de horas en algunas situaciones, no se si la version 99 tiene estas opciones.

Lo que nunca he podido averiguar es como crear vistas 3D para los footprints, si bien es cierto que es una utilidad muy pobre en cuanto a grafica, sirve en algunos casos ¿saben ustedes como se pueden crear estas opciones? porque la version 2004 me da la opcion de agregar una vista 3D cuendo estoy creando un footprint.
Saludos


----------



## pablofer78 (Ago 9, 2007)

hola 
queria saber si alguien sabe como se puede abrir archivos realizados con el protel 99 con el protel dxp.
son pcb realizados en protel99 y no los puedo abrir con el dxp.
si alguien sabe como hacer le voy a agradeceer su ayuda
gracias


----------



## JV (Ago 9, 2007)

No los puedes abrir porque... te tira un error, te lo abre pero hace cualquier cosa, te habre un archivo vacío? No he tenido problemas para abrir archivos de la versión 99. Que versión de DXP tenes? la 2002 o la 2004?

Saludos..


----------



## pablofer78 (Ago 10, 2007)

la version 2004. no me tira un error, directamente no los reconoce (los archivos pcb, los .shc los puedo ver).
si sabes q puede ser agradeceria tu ayuda.
gracias


----------



## jmalvarez (Oct 3, 2007)

Yo tengo el 2004, cuando abro un pcb del 99 se me abre el wizard de importacion.
Sin problemas!


----------



## guilo (Dic 12, 2007)

Yo hize una asignatura con este programa o mas bien sobre él y tengo manuales, si a alguien le interesa los pongo   

Un saludo


----------



## JV (Dic 28, 2007)

Hola Ruben.

En el Instituto Politecnico Superior se dicta como curso abierto a la comunidad. La docencia no es lo mio 

Por cierto, cuando postees citando un mensaje anterior, no escribas adentro de la cita, da lugar a creer que no escribiste nada.

Saludos..


----------



## voltio (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola JV podes pasarme la direccion , mail y/o telefonos ? .Muy agradecido.
Saludos


----------



## JV (Dic 29, 2007)

La pagina es:

http://www.ips.edu.ar/

Saludos..


----------



## voltio (Ene 2, 2008)

Muchas gracias JV, aprovecho para desearte muy feliz año nuevo.
Saludos coridiales


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 5, 2008)

Hola, saben de donde puedo bajar Protel DXP 2004? estuve navegando por dias pero no encuentro ningun elace gratis, todos son con paga... alguien sabe de donde, o quizas estoy pidiendo mucho, no se... gracias de todas formas


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 5, 2008)

No se pueden dar esos datos, por aca nada trucho che. O te referis a una vercion demo 

Me quedo con el  99Se,  pero lo mismo decia del xp cuando tenia el 98se, ahora lo digo con el  xp y el vista. Es cuestion de acostumbrarce nomas. Saludos


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 5, 2008)

Una version demo estaria bien es para poder ver el diseño que propone elicpse con su programador de pic's por el puerto usb, si con la version demo es posible imprimir el pcb para poder hacer la placa, con eso basta, sorry si di a enterder algo mal... no fue mi intensión... de todas formas gracias...


----------



## El nombre (Abr 6, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> No se pueden dar esos datos, por aca nada trucho che. O te referis a una vercion demo
> 
> Me quedo con el  99Se,  pero lo mismo decia del xp cuando tenia el 98se, ahora lo digo con el  xp y el vista. Es cuestion de acostumbrarce nomas. Saludos


que razon tienes KARAPALIDA.
Lo mismo decia de mi actual chica antes de conocer a mi futura chica...


----------



## JuAnSiTo (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola muy buenos días para todos!

Me gustaría gradecer a los creadores de este foro, ya que con ello he podído resolver muchas dudas, a pesar de que no escriba, y no me pregunto tanto, muchas veces leyendo mensajes de otras personas resuelvo mis dudas...

Sin embargo esta vez no he podido encontrar la solución a un problema que quizá es posible que todavía no se haya solucionado, y se trata de que *EL PROTEL 2004 NO VA EN EL WINDOWS VISTA*

Me gustaría saber si alguien ha conseguido la solución para que funcione!...

Agradezco vuestra atención! 

Un saludo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 6, 2008)

jaja te presento a mi futura exesposa. juaaaa


----------



## rocanlover (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola, estoy empezando a usar protel, no lo se manejar bien y tengo 2 dudas:
1. Para simulacion:
    la libreria de simulacion esta muy limitada, necesito componentes que no estan ahi, nose si pueda ponerlos desde otras librerias o si haya alguna manera de ampliar la libreria de simulaicon

2. Para PCB: puedo usar componentes de cualquier libreria?. y si no hay el que quiero; Ejemplo: regulador de voltaje  79L05, o LM 337, no puedo poner otro parecido como 78L05 o LM317 porque tienen configuracion distina en los pins y no saldrian las pistas como debieran.


----------



## Leon Elec (Jul 1, 2008)

En esta página www.micropic.es hay videostutoriales que están muy bueno.


----------



## gregoriorg (Jun 3, 2009)

Ponlos primo que esperas, se te agradese de antemano, y si puedes poner el programa tambien saludos


----------



## SEBASTIAN_GRIMOLDI (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola que tal tengo una pregunta como puedo hacer el autoruteo en una sola capa en el protel 2006, no puedo encontrar esta funcion, si alguien tiene la respuesta muchas gracias..........

Hola como andan todos, quria preguntar si alguien tiene idea de como se pueden acomodar los componentes de forma automatica en el protel 2006, para no tener que acomodarlos de a uno, en caso de que esto no se pueda, como se puede acomodar los componentes para que el autorruteo sea eficinte? hay alguna funcion que te diga donde hay que ponerlo o la posicion? bueno muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## gero sam (Nov 22, 2009)

veran 
tengo que simular ruido en protel99se y no tengo idea...
me dijeron que en las ondas PWL puedo cargar cualquier forma de onda pero yo no  tengo ese archivo asi que aqui va la pregunta...

Tiene alguien un archivo de ruido para cargarlo en portel(en la onda PWL)...?       o...
Sabe alguien simular ruido en Protel99se...?


----------



## lw3eov (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola, Tengo el Protel SE P6, necesito hacer circuitos algo simples, me recomiendan que me actualice al DXP? Mi PC apenas cumple los requisitos, por eso no lo he intentado siquiera. En el DXP estan las footprints de los conectores molex, los microcontroladores PIC 16F886 y similares? En el Protel 99 SE SP6 yo no encontre ese PIC ni similares en las librerias  No me interesa mucho la simulacion pero si para hacer el impreso. El manual tampoco me deja bien claro como creo un componente nuevo. Otras cosas que necesito para mi circuito es el CLC450, el LM4040, el AD8512, BL02RN2-R62 (bead). O me pongo a aprender de cero el Proteus? Tengo poco tiempo y necesito elegir bien la solucion. Alguien tiene alguna libreria de Protel que haya modificado o hecho y me pueda pasar?

Muchas gracias
Saludos

Marcelo


----------



## martinsevilla (May 16, 2011)

hola,

hace unos días hice unos planos en protel de un proyecto, y despues de haber hecho el routing, placement, plano de mascarilla, de serigrafía etc
me he dado cuenta que me equivoque en el plano del esquema general, y me gustaría saber si es posible cambiar el esquema general y que me cambie todos los demas planos correctamente de forma automática, si se puede os agradecería que me ayudarais.

un saludo

martin


----------

